# Recommendations



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi guys, i'm fairly new to proper coffee, and since I bought my set up in December i've tried 5-6 varierties. So far established the following :-

Likes:

Medium/dark roast.

Chocolate / toffee hints.

Smoother coffees.

Dislikes:

Sharp Citrus flavours.

Whittards... although I found them friendly and helpful, I thought they were overpriced. £7.50 for 250g of mediocre Guatemalan Elephant. Thought it was ok but not a patch on others. Not particularly fresh.

I enjoy the odd espresso, but 9 times our of 10 i'll go for a milk based drink, usually cappucino.

Favourite so far:

Foundation blend from Union Roasted.

Any recommendations for my next coffee??

Much appreciated.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Give Lusty glaze a try, or two-day coffee's brazilian https://twodaycoffee.co.uk/our-coffees/bsca1-brazilian-speciality-coffee-association-number-1-blend

Both very good Coffee's. Theres so much out there!! It really depends on your brew method and price preference.

PS Union do a really great job!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

If you like foundation, i'd try bright note espresso from union as well. it's a lighter roast than foundation but has more complex flavours.

a lot of people on here rate the offerings from rave, such as their signature blend - they're next on my list to try.

http://www.ravecoffee.co.uk/

londinium espresso also roast on the medium dark side, but unless you go for a subscription they are quite pricey. i haven't tried them yet so can't comment from personal experience, but they have a good following.

one of my favourites for milk based drinks is colonel grumpys chapin blend from james gourmet, which is a medium dark roast and fits the taste profile you describe

http://www.jamesgourmetcoffee.com/


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers guys !

reneb, I did try Bright Note actually as part of the same order. I did enjoy it









So much to try !


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

indeed - the world is your coffee bean


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd recommend Londinium as well if you like medium-dark with lots of chocolate notes. Prices look scary for a 250g bag but if you take a kilo its not bad, or do the subscription option as some people suggest.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I remember being blown away by londinium beans. They're something I reserve for special occasions!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Allpress Redchurch Blend - Medium to Dark in roast. Classic flavours without much fruitiness. More dark chocolate, caramel etc. Its very smooth, very tasty and one of my favourite blends for use in milk.

You could try Rave Signature. Similar idea, and a great price too. Not quite as complex, and a bit more one dimensional, but pretty smooth and tasty.

hasbean cachoeira. Ok yes, this ones definitely towards the lighter end of medium roast, but its oh-so-smooth in milk, with lovely dreamy chocolate notes.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

El Salvador Finca La Gloria from HasBean.

Simply the nicest coffee this year.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for all your ideas, can't wait to try them!


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm thinking of trying the HasBean starter pack, but my only concern is it may take up to 4-5 motnhs to get through them, by which time they would be far from fresh.

Generally speaking, how long do coffee beans last before loosing their freshness?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

shinsplint said:


> Generally speaking, how long do coffee beans last before loosing their freshness?


I usually don't touch them for the first week, then after that, maybe another 3-4 weeks worth of use.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, i'd have to agree with smokeybarn

Anything over a month usually ends up as backflush fodder..


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

ok cheers guys, i'll stick to small orders.


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

Blimey, I'm doing well if a bag lasts me a week!


----------

